# Silverette Striptease...:p



## ette (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## DaizyDeath (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah i saw the silverette yesterday when i went to the pro store to pick up some stuff 
its alot bigger then i thought it would be.


very nice collection missy!


----------



## ette (Dec 4, 2006)

That's not much of my collection!! LOL just stuff to fit in there - lippies, pigment samples, Nars blushes...


----------



## n_c (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Dec 4, 2006)

*Wow - what you've shown alone is amazing, and that's a fantastic case
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## frankie! (Dec 4, 2006)

Ahh I love it. It's so pretty. And I really like the glasses that you store your eyeliners in, it's such a good idea!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 4, 2006)

my shit wouldn't fit in that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2006)

I like the glasses too.  Very cute.  Thanks for posting those.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Dec 5, 2006)

That case is too cute!Thanks for sharing! I love the champagne glasses with the liners too...=)


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2006)

I love that case!


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 6, 2006)

thats hott!


----------



## User40 (Dec 15, 2006)

Is this the "After Hours" traincase that is currently on the MAC website? I'm thinking of getting it. How do you like the quality?


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 16, 2006)

i saw this today, but your pics look better that it did in person


----------



## redambition (Dec 19, 2006)

I looove this case. 

thanks for sharing part of your lovely collection!


----------



## little teaser (Dec 19, 2006)

i want and love this case..


----------



## rchickos (Dec 20, 2006)

Every time I see this thread and look at the pictures, striptease-type music plays through my head and I get a mental image of this train case dancing around, seductively opening up and revealing its contents.

Working retail this holiday season is really frying my brain.  That said, I still want this train case even though it won't hold much.


----------



## MissMarley (Dec 20, 2006)

that is such a pretty case! i love it!


----------



## glamgirl (Dec 22, 2006)

Love the traincase


----------



## juli (Dec 22, 2006)

Now I want one...


----------

